# Cheap chlorophyll for bitches in season



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

For those that don't know if you have a bitch in season you can give her liquid chlorophyll daily and your males will not freak out! lol
Chlorophyll is a natural body deodorizer and makes the female almost undetectable to intact males. Now you don't want to keep a female in season away from an intact male even with chlorophyll but it will keep them from winning and barking. When she ovulates you may have to increase the dose and your male may whine but it is no where near what it would be like without chlorophyll. You can give 100mg once to twice a day as needed.

Normally I pay $20 for 2 oz at the health food store but since i have so many females I really go through it. I found a place on Ebay that carries it for cheap! Also a breeder friend sent me a link where she gets her chlorophyll and it is just about the same price.
You can also find it at health food stores

Mother nature
Search


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

wow thats AWESOME.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great advice


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ugh if i had the time to wait to order online. now i have to go find this and pay out the yahoo....


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ok i googled where to find this around my area and had no luck.
any idea's of where i can find this?
just like any health food store?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

its also used as a GI system booster for anyone else that didnt know.
we might try it with nismo


----------



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

hmm, i'll have to try it


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

You cant put a price on what that product does lol.i need some soon lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

nizmo your in vancouver right have you tried portland? they got all sorts of life styles and ish there try across the river


----------

